# stomach pains after FET ?



## noodlebug (May 25, 2006)

HI girls,
I've not posted here before but was just wondering if anyone else has experienced the same.

I had FET yesterday 2 grade 1 embies put back, an 8 cell and a 6 cell.
I've been experiencing tummy pains since, I can only describe as like a dragging.
I don't remember pains like this after my ivf.

Can anyone shed some light please
vibes to all.
TIA
N
xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi honey, and welcome to Fertility Friends.

Great news about your tx, your embies sound good and healthy honey! Try not to worry about that dragging sensation - lots of ladies experience the same sort of thing - our bodies are poked and prodded so much, and the changes that take place inside are bound to cause feelings of discomfort.

Wishing you all the luck in the world for your 2ww (2 week wait) honey. Pop over to the 2ww thread and introduce yourself, you can chat to ladies in the same position as you at the moment and compare symptoms and the like. It is very supportive.

Also, why not pop onto Introductions & Starting out thread and introduce yourself?

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Noodlebug,

I had E/T on Monday and was prodded and poked about as they couldn't get the catheter to do what they wanted and kept chopping and changing it. The next day I had those sensations you are describing but today I feel ok, so they will go.

Good Luck
Angel Wings
xxx


----------

